# Dear Santa ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Dear Santa,

I have been a very good boy this year. I have a keen interest in starting a saltwater aquarium, particularly a FOWLR setup. But in order for me to get a jump start in this I'd like the following :

58G BF tank with sump & overflow
Good lighting
about 90 - 100 lbs of Fiji or Marshall island live rock
live sand - just enough for a 2 - 3 inch bed
corals
skimmer
heaters
SEIO powerheads (2)
salt mix - preferbly Tropic Marin Pro 
RO/DI 50gph unit
test kit 

As you can see, I'm not asking for too much this year unlike last year when I wanted a new 4x4 truck that I never gotten. But all is forgiven on that.


LOL !!!

What ?! You folks don't believe in Santa Clause ???!!!???


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

If he will bring me a 30g tank with all the accessories I believe. Don't forget the stand.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG !! I forgot about the stand !! LOLOL !!! Hey Santa, don't forget to add the stand for the 58G tank to my list !! LOLOLOLOLOL !!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be lucko to get coal this year, butjust in case I was a good boy then something like this Is what I'll get....


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, if Santa is paying for it I'll take a 125 gal with all the latest accessories and a professional crew to clean it for me. lol


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

if he would give me a 22b impreza i would be happy to die in that car

seriously... i would settle for a cheap used car that is rwd or awd, but no muscle car. i pretty much have fish i wanted but it would be great if there is a few more 10 gallon tanks.


----------

